# co2????



## fumanchu (Aug 22, 2006)

does a co2 generator creates a lot of heat???? would it be better an injection system with the tank??? please help..


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 24, 2006)

Tank is the only way to go IMO.


----------



## fumanchu (Aug 24, 2006)

is that ur personal opinion or ur not supposed for indoor growing??


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 24, 2006)

fumanchu said:
			
		

> is that ur personal opinion or ur not supposed for indoor growing??


 
Thats my opinion. If you want it done right, get the tank.


----------



## fumanchu (Aug 24, 2006)

ohh..ok...just wondering cause i saw this co2 generator real cheap and i am about finally put sum co2 on my garden and see if what people say its true...aight DR. thanks  for feedback...


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 26, 2006)

Another thing there fumanchu, most things with growing if you want them done right are not cheap. $100 for a CO2 tank. $150 for a regulator. $15 fill the tank. Thats just getting started. I'm running Co2 and its not as easy as I would have thought. Just my .02


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 26, 2006)

One of these times, I may yet get around to adding CO2 to a grow. Pretty sure I'd be inclined to go a DIY route. But with only ever but a few plants growing at any given time in both the veg and flower areas...

Someone would have to donate an injection system my way for me to find the costs of running it to ever be worth it. In my mind, more parts means more maintenance. And for sure maintenance = ew...right?

Theres that CO2 Boost stuff going for....ffs....its a $100 bag of grass and some sort of yeasty fungus for a catalyst. 'Up to 90 days' they say. Which prolly means, what...65-70 days worth? Again, not worth it in my mind when theres only a few darlings occupying one's grow space. 

Ultimately...under the best of conditions, the routine number put to the advantages of CO2 is '30% higher yield!' that is advertised for most systems. 

Well....if I really really really wanted 30% more bud at harvest, I'd get it in the form of planting/cloning 30% more. 

Along the lines of how during the space race, NASA spent $3 million developing a pen that writes in the weightlessness of space. Their Russian counterparts in the mean time got it done by using...pencils.


I agree with ya Dr.GreenThumb... ~tokes~... theres aspects of growing where cutting costs by cutting corners equates into being counter productive efforts...injection may look to cost out the ass, and seem complicated...its a cheaper method than a CO2 burner as the months go by and not at all difficult to operate. It's as easy as, opening a valve and letting the hardware due the rest....damn site safer and cooler too!


----------



## fumanchu (Aug 28, 2006)

het Dr....to be honest the generator is more much expensive than the injection system...wit 200 dollars u can get the regulator, the tank and the tubing...the generator that i saw was used and was like for almost 200 hundred...and this unit usually go for like 400 and change....but i aint getting it anyway....am going with the tank...i listen to people sometimes!!!lol

without having a c02 monitor how do you know the amount of co2 in the air or how often the co2 needs to be replenish??????thanks...Dr.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 1, 2006)

Just try spraying them with bubbely water every day. Cheap and very effective.


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 1, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isnt the byproduct of mixing baking soda and vinegar CO2 ? Given that this is true(which im only 90% sure of), seems like you could rig up some sort of drip system with vinegar dripping into baking soda and controlling the drip with an IV style medical drip regular.  But then again, im going entirely off speculation....just seems like it could be a plausible way to produce CO2 gas in a way that would be very cost effective and reliable once you get the drip rate "dialed in".
Peace


----------



## rockydog (Oct 10, 2006)

anyone ever heard of the co2 boost bucket?


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Oct 10, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> anyone ever heard of the co2 boost bucket?


 
I have not, you have more info?


----------



## ninfan77 (Oct 11, 2006)

why not just use yeast?

Take a 2L soda bottle or w/e. Put a small (and i mean small) hole in the lid.

Buy some yeast, make your starter. Fill bottle about 1/3full w/ luke warm water and a cup of sugar. Mix. Add yeast starter and put the lid on the bottle.

Get a balloon. Affix to the top of bottle to make sure you are stil generating gas from time to time.

Total cost.. $2-5.


----------



## Devilweed (Oct 11, 2006)

I ahve heard that too, and thats what I will be doing- I hope it works


----------

